# immo keycode



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

I put a new computer in my 06 gto cause it would no longer control the actuator motor on the throttle body, when i took it to gm they reflashed the computer and when they were done it requested a keycode in order to communicate with the body control module and start the car. All the dealers i have called around here have no idea what im talkin about and have no clue how to find it. Is there maybe anyone i could call with the vin in order to get this code?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

The keycode is on the security information card that comes with each of these cars. I don't know where you'd find it. Maybe call the GM Exectuive Office at 313-667-7153 and ask them.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

They should be able to pull it with the TECH II. GM will have no idea what your talking about. I tried to order a security card for my car. I called via direct GM and they had no idea.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

If it can be pulled with a Tech II isn't that what they would have used to reflash the computer?


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

HP11 said:


> If it can be pulled with a Tech II isn't that what they would have used to reflash the computer?


Yes they used a tech 2 to reflash the computer and there was no keycode stored in the ecm or the bcm. It askes for the code in order for the ecm to communicate with the body control module. GM has no idea this code exists but I think ill have them send in an extra key request and see if they send the code.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I bought a spare ECM for my 04 Z06 off ebay. I got a sequence programming
procedure to learn the passcode. It is similar to programming a key fob.
I was _told_ this procedure was the same for the GTO.
I will post it when I get home from work.

Larry


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> I bought a spare ECM for my 04 Z06 off ebay. I got a sequence programming
> procedure to learn the passcode. It is similar to programming a key fob.
> I was _told_ this procedure was the same for the GTO.
> I will post it when I get home from work.
> ...


Cool


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Only the dealer can get the codes. There is a special number they call. Don't be surprised if the dealer is in the dark about it many were at one time. Those codes will only be released to a dealer, UNLESS there is a clandestine way to circumvent the procedure.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> I bought a spare ECM for my 04 Z06 off ebay. I got a sequence programming
> procedure to learn the passcode. It is similar to programming a key fob.
> I was _told_ this procedure was the same for the GTO.
> I will post it when I get home from work.
> ...



Sorry! I've been busy and _FORGOT_............

I was told by the person who sold me the PCM for my 04 Z06
that the procedure for the GTO was the same.

Here it is::


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> Sorry! I've been busy and _FORGOT_............
> 
> I was told by the person who sold me the PCM for my 04 Z06
> that the procedure for the GTO was the same.
> ...


Must be a little different it wont crank or anything and i still went through the whole procedure twice and nothin happened. My cousins own a GM dealership and they are workin on it, they dont have the software called dealerworld that is used to look the information up but they will be calling another dealer tomorrow hopefully they will have good news for me.


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> Sorry! I've been busy and _FORGOT_............
> 
> I was told by the person who sold me the PCM for my 04 Z06
> that the procedure for the GTO was the same.
> ...


Looks like the same procedure listed in the sticky for new keys and i tried that already.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

taylorb765 said:


> Looks like the same procedure listed in the sticky for new keys and i tried that already.


Different procedure. You don't actually try to start the car when you're programming keys. There's a couple other differences also.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Dealers really struggle with these cars. My advise would be to contact Gene at GM Parts House. He works @ one of my local dealers parts departmemts. Their service area knows a decent bit about the GTOs.

Other person I would talk to would be Angle at Fred Beans Pontiac but he was in a very bad car accident many months ago and still isn't back to work. He was the go to guy for all the local GTOs.


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

GM called me today and said they got the code after a long deal of trying to prove i owned the car and that i wasnt trying to steal it. so i hauled it there and 3 minutes later it was running great didnt even have to relearn the idle all new updates installed. Thanks alot for the help guys glad to have my goat back. :cheers


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Now that you've 'proven' your ownership to them, did you ask all the secuity info that goes with the car?


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

HP11 said:


> Now that you've 'proven' your ownership to them, did you ask all the secuity info that goes with the car?


Just got the 4 digit code and thats it, lol they were all serious bout it said put it in a safety deposit box and not in the car. Do gtos get stolen that often that gm has to be so serious bout this code? The one dealer i asked said they would have to charge me a 75 dollar fee and they couldnt let me see the code.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

All the manufacturers are like that with the security info, not just Pontiac or GM. The security card that comes with these cars has seven items on it. The VIN, the ignition key number, the radio P.I.N., the security code, the BCM security number, the glove box number, and the engine number. Plus it says *"Keep this security information in a safe place away from your vehicle. Do not store card in your wallet."* With the hassle they gave you for just the security code, I wonder what it would take to get a replacement security card? Or if you could even get one......


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

HP11 said:


> All the manufacturers are like that with the security info, not just Pontiac or GM. The security card that comes with these cars has seven items on it. The VIN, the ignition key number, the radio P.I.N., the security code, the BCM security number, the glove box number, and the engine number. Plus it says *"Keep this security information in a safe place away from your vehicle. Do not store card in your wallet."* With the hassle they gave you for just the security code, I wonder what it would take to get a replacement security card? Or if you could even get one......


I would like to get one just in case. Idk y the computer randomly fried on just the throttle control side.


----------

